# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Pijn? Drink een kop koffie!

## evitalien

Het is algemeen bekend dat koffie onze geest helderder maakt en we ons na het drinken van een kopje energieker voelen, maar nieuwe onderzoeken tonen aan dat koffie ook pijnstillend kan werken! Een studie verricht door BMC Research Notes, toonde aan dat koffie vooral helpt bij pijn in de rug die ontstaat als we lange tijd achter de computer zitten. Dit is fantastisch nieuws voor iedereen die de hele dag achter een bureau zit.

*Zittend werk*

Veel mensen houden het niet vol om de hele dag (zittend) hun werk te doen zonder het genot van een kopje koffie. De uitkomst van bovenstaand onderzoek geeft hun een reden om zonder schuldgevoel te genieten van hun heerlijke warme drankje.

De proefpersonen kregen koffie te drinken voordat zij aan hun kantoortaken begonnen. Een controlegroep dronk geen koffie. De personen die wel koffie dronken hadden minder pijn in hun nek, schouders, polsen en onderarmen in vergelijking met de controlegroep.

*Opiaatachtige stof*

Hoewel de onderzoekers de cafeïne in de koffie hiervoor verantwoordelijk houden zijn er ook wetenschappers die hier een andere mening over hebben. In de koffiebonen zit koffievet. Als we op de bonen heet water schenken komt dit vet in druppeltjes in de koffie vrij. In de vet zit een opiaatachtige stof, cafestrol genaamd. Deze cafestrol heeft een pijnstillend effect (en overigens ook een cholesterolverhogend effect). Als we de koffie via een filter opschenken blijft dit vet in het filter zitten en worden deze effecten teniet gedaan.


Lees verder http://evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=36

----------

